# Bay Kings



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone have any reports of kings in the bay?


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Someone told me they were everywhere out there right now but I didn't see any on Thursday and I had two freelined menhaden out almost all day


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

When this happens do they get in the bay and the gulf or just hang out in the bay? 

I would assume trolling outside the pass on a moving tide would get them?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

they made a strong run there and may return but as of the last couple weeks they have been far and few between . I would say if the gulf looks nice I would fish out around the #1 bouy should have a lot more luck.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

tomorrow is supposed to be nice 10/22 go fishing


----------

